# Διαταραχές Πρόσληψης Τροφής > Ψυχογενής Ανορεξία >  νευρική ανορεξία ή κατι αλλο;

## swaggy97

γεια σας..ειμαι 16 ετων σχεδον 17 και υψοσ 1.61 στα κιλα σημερα π ζυγιστηκα ημουν 48.3!!! νοιω9ω οτι τα κιλα μ ειν παρα πολλα για το υψος μου... παλιοτερα ειχα παει σε διατροφολογο και μου εδωσε μια διαιτα που δεν με βοηθησε ιδιαιτερα...αντιθετως εβαλα κιλα!! εκεινο το καλοκαιρι εκανα ενα προγραμμα αθλητισμου με τον παναθηναικο 5 ωρεσ προπονηση την εβδομαδα και ειχα παει 42 κιλα <3 !!! θελω πισω τα 42 μου κιλα!!! μισω τον εαυτο μου οταν τρωει!!! σιχαινομαι να μυριζω τροφη και να με φωναζουν για φαγητο!!! δεν πειναω..εχω εδω και λιγες μερες (συνεχωμενεσ αλλιωσ ειναι περισσοτερεσ) που τρωω το μεσημεριανο μου ( οχι μεγαλες ποσοτητες) και ενα φρουτο το απογευμα..και χημους..και νερο..αυτα...σημερα εφαγα μερεντα!! δεν ξερω τι με επιασε!! μισω τον εαυτο μου που εφαγα!!! δεν αντεχω αλλο αυτην την κατασταση...ξεκινησα γυμναστηριο και ταυτοχρονα πηγαινω κολλυμβητηριο..εχουμε εξετασεις και παω να τρελαθω!! δεν θελω να βγαινω εξω δεν θελω να μου μιλανε!! ποναει το στομαχι μου οταν τρωω και νευρα μου ειναι αυξημενα..!! θελω να χασω αυτα τα παλιο απαισια κιλα και να ηρεμησω!! δεν αντεχω αλλο!! τα βραδια κλαιω χωρις λογο...δεν αισθανομαι καλα και ολα μου φταινε...τι εχωω???

----------


## mpliki

χαμηλη αυτοεκτίμηση-αυτό έχεις! ρε συ, τώρα μιλάς σοβαρά; 48 κιλά για ύψος 1.61 και σου φαίνονται πολλά; όταν είχες πάει σε διατροφολόγο πόσα κιλά ήσουν και σου δωσε και δίαιτα κιόλας να αδυνατίσεις;; θα με μουρλάνεις..

----------


## swaggy97

αν με δεις δεν θα σου φανουν λιγα ειμαι σιγουρη..εχω μπουτακια!! τοτε ημουν 46 κιλα..δεν μου εδωσε διαιτα για να αδυνατησω αλλα για να εχω ισορροπημενη διατροφη και μου ειπε πως μπορει να εχανα καποια κιλα γιατι θα τρεφομουν σωστα..αλλα εγω πηρα!! και γενικα τον υπολοιπο καιρο μια επαιρνα κιλα και μια τα εχανα..πολυ ευκολα...

----------


## Lacrymosa

Στους γονεις σου εχεις μιλησει για το πως νιωθεις? η σε καποια φιλη π εμπιστευεσαι?
Αντικειμενικο θεμα δν εχεις, μια χαρα ειναι τα κιλα για το υψος σου πιστευω, ειναι η εμμονη που σε βασανιζει περισσοτερο..
Επισης εφοσον ασχολεισαι με αθλητισμο κ πας κ στον παναθηναικο κ πας κ κολυμβητηριο, πρεπει να τρεφεσαι καλα, γιατι ειδικα στο νερο κινδυνευεις κ απο κανεναν πνιγμο.. οσο κ αν σου φαινεται περιεργο, επειδη εχω κανει κολυμβηση σε αγωνιστικο επιπεδο, θελει γερα αποθεματα ενεργειας να βγαζεις τα χιλιαρια κ τις μικτες ατομικες.. αν ειχες τοσο σοβαρο θεμα με τα κιλα ο προπονητης σου θα σου το ελεγε, μην αγχωνεσαι!

----------


## swaggy97

με τον παναθηναικο σταματησα..ηταν μονο για μια εβδομαδα..και μεσα σε αυτην την υπεροχη εβδομαδα εχασα 5 ολοκληρα κιλα!!! στο κολυμβητηριο ειμαι καινουρια και δεν κανω σκληρη προπονηση δεν υπαρχει θεμα..παλια επαιζα μπασκετ...αλλα το σταματησα...το μονο που σκεφτομαι ειναι η ζυγαρια μου και τα κιλα μου!!! δεν μπορω να συγκεντρωθω...μονο στ αγορι μου εχω μιλησει για αυτο το θεμα οτι δεν νοιωθω καλα...προσπαθει να μου φτιαξει την διαθεση αλλα δεν πιανει..ποναει το στομαχι μου οταν τρωω αλλα δεν εχω επιλογη γιατι οι γονεις μου με μπουκωνουν..παλια ημουν χορτοφαγος αλλα επειδη ειχα προβληματα με την περιοδο μου αναγκαστηκα να φαω κρεας...και τωρα μισω το φαγητο!!

----------


## mpliki

να κάνω μια χαζή χαζή ερώτηση; το πρόβλημά σου με τα κιλά (αυτό που βλέπεις εσύ ως πρόβλημα) μήπως άρχισε όταν ξανάβαλες το κρέας στη ζωή σου;

----------


## mpliki

μήπως είναι ψυχολογικό και κρύβονται άλλα πράγματα πίσω απ'αυτό; γιατί φαντάζομαι ήσουν ιδεολογική χορτοφάγος λόγω των σφαγών..

----------


## swaggy97

δεν ετρωγα κρεασ γιατι συχαινομουν να φαω κατι ζωντανο που το σκοτωνουν γ εμενα!!! ειν κανιβαλιστικο κατα την αποψη μου..επιρεαστηκα και λιγο απο κατι 3αδερφοσ μου χορτοφαγουσ και σταματησα και εγω... παντα ειχα κολλημα με τα κιλα μου εν νομιζω να εμφανιστηκε απο τοτε που 3ανα αρχισα το κρεασ...αλλα πραγματικα εν υπαρχει χειροτερο πραγμα...βλεπω κοπελεσ που εχουν κατα τα πιστευω μου το ιδανικο σωμα και ζηλευω και παραλληλα μισω τον εαυτο μου που ειμαι ετσι οπωσ ειμαι!!! παλια στ γυμνασιο ειχα ακουσει και σχολια του τυπου χοντρη κλπ...εν αντεχω αλλο να σηκωνω τοσα κιλα!!! φοβαμαι να φαω μηπωσ παχυνω!!! οταν εν τρωω νοιω9ω ομορφα και οταν βαζω μπουκια στ στομα μου τυψεισ και ενοχεσ γ την πρα3η μου!!

----------


## mpliki

ντάξει ρε συ..δεν σ'εχω δει,όμως είμαι σιγουρη πως τα παραλες, όπως οι περισσότερες κοπέλες θές κι εσυ το ιδανικό σώμα,όμως να σε λένε χοντρή;; με ποιά χαζολογική; δηλαδή δε καταλαβαίνω..μιλάμε για 48 κιλά! φαντάζομαι καταλαβαίνεις πως το να μη τρως καθόλου δεν είναι λύση,ουτε και το να μισεις το φαγητο είναι φυσιολογικό,προσπάθησε να τρως μικρα γευματάκια και υγιεινά,σαλατούλες με πρωτείνες,κανα μαγειρευτό,κανα φρουτάκι,λίγο απ'ολα σε μικρες δοσεις. όμως μου κανει εντυπωση..η κολυμβηση είναι ενα άθλημα που γυμνάζει το σώμα απ΄το κεφάλι μεχρι τα πόδια και σε εξουθενώνει κιόλας..όταν έκανα κολύμβηση παίζει να ημουνα πιο αδύνατη απο ποτε, αν και μετα τη προπονηση ετρωγα σα βοιδι..έχεις όμως σκεφτεί να επισκεφθείς έναν ψυχολόγο και να συζητήσετε; να το ξεψαχνίσετε ρε παιδί μου,τι μπορει να φταιει που δε μενεις ικανοποιημενη με τα κιλα σου; ειλικρινα νομίζω πως είσαι λίγο υπερβολική..ο φίλος σου που του χεις μιλησει τι σου λεει;

----------


## swaggy97

δεν κανω κανονικη προπονηση...ειμαι στην προαγωνιστικη...φετοσ 3εκινησα γιατι ειχα ενα προβλημα με το γονατο μου..ειχα ακουσει σχολια γ το βαροσ μου..μπορει να ηταν γ πλακα η να τα εννοουσαν αλλα το 9εμα ειναι οτι μου εμειναν!!! δεν μπορω να φαω κανονικα..εν 9ελω..αν φαω το πρωι ειδικα τωρα βαραινει το στομαχι μου και εν μπορω να διαβασω και να γραψω ε3ετασεισ...
οσο αφορα τον φιλο μου μ λεει οτι δεν χρειαζεται να χασω κιλα κ τετοια πραγματα..αλλα οτι και να μ πει εν μπορει ν με κανει καλα...κοιταω τον εαυτο μ στον κα9ρεπτη και τσιμπιεμαι για να δω πσ 9α ειμαι αν χασω αυτα τα πολυπο9ητα 6 κιλα!!!

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

λοιπον απο οτι ξερω οι διαιτες και γενικα το αδειο στομαχι χτυπανε στα νευρα μηπως τα βραδυα κοιμασαι χωρις να τρως τιποτα και αισθανεσε τα νευρα σου λιγο καπως?

----------


## swaggy97

> λοιπον απο οτι ξερω οι διαιτες και γενικα το αδειο στομαχι χτυπανε στα νευρα μηπως τα βραδυα κοιμασαι χωρις να τρως τιποτα και αισθανεσε τα νευρα σου λιγο καπως?


αποφευγω να τρωω γιατι το βραδυνο ειναι αχριστο νομιζω..γιατι να φαω ενω εν 9α χρειαστω ενεργεια? 9α κοιμη9ω δεν 9α σκαψω...εχω πολλα νευρα οντωσ... και συναισ9ηματικες μεταπτωσεισ..δεν αντεχω αλλο!! 9ελω απλα να χασω κιλα..τοσο παραλογο ειναι..?

----------


## mpliki

με στενοχωρεί ο τρόπος που σκέφτεσαι,έχεις στήσει η ίδια παγίδα στον εαυτό σου, κι αν δεν αντιληφθείς πως πως αρχίζεις να σκέφτεσαι "αρρωστημένα" θα ταλαιπωρηθείς. έχω μια φίλη,χρόνια τώρα,κάποτε είχε ένα απίστευτο κορμάκι λόγω βολλευ,γυμνασμένη 176, 60 και βαλε κιλά,μέχρι που στα 17 της τη χτύπησε διαβήτης, έγινε σα σκιάχτρο μέχρι να της χορηγήσουν ινσουλίνη,η μαλακία είναι πως από τοτε γουσταρε τον εαυτό της σκιάχτρο,ακόμη και τώρα ενώ ξαναπήγε κάπου στα 58 κιλάκια (γιατί ήταν και 52) έχει ακόμα κόμπλεξ,ακόμα τσιμπιέται, ακόμα με την ίδια ατάκα "παχυνα;", "έχω παχύνει;" κι έχουν περάσει 7 χρόνια..βέβαια έχει αρχίσει και ψιλοτρώει τώρα αλλα με μέτρο,τέτοιο μέτρο ούτε τα παιδάκια που λιμοκτονούν! ρε κοριτσάκι μου,αγάπα γαμώτο τον εαυτό σου,φαντάζομαι θα σαι και γυμνασμενη,άρα έχεις ένα υγιές και όμορφο σώμα, έχεις και τον φίλο σου,του χρόνου έχεις και πανελλήνιες,ασχολήσου με τη ζωή σου..και πως γίνεται να μη τρώς πρωινο;; το σωστότερο ειναι να τρως το πρωι μια γενναια μεριδα,δε σου λεω με του που ανοιξεις το ματι σου να μπουκωθεις,αλλα πρέπει να τρως, κάνε και καμια αερόβια γυμναστική,πίνε νεράκια και όποτε ευκαιρήσεις επισκέψου έναν ψυχολόγο,πάνε εκέι μια συνεδριούλα να δεις, μπορει και να σ'αρεσει και να θες να συνεχισεις,φανταζομαι καταλαβαινεις πως υπαρχει προβλημα,έτσι;

----------


## swaggy97

καταλαβαινω πσ υπαρχει προβλημα και το 3ερω πωσ το κυριο προβλημα βρισκεται στ μυαλο μου αλλα εν μπορω να σταματησω να σκεφτομαι την ζυγαρια μου σημερα ανεβηκε 200 γραμμαρια..χ9εσ ημουν 48.1 και σημερα 48.3 με επιασε πανικοσ!!! σκεφτομαι το καλοκαιρι να αρχισω και κανω και ακουα αερομπικ αν προλαβω..ελπιζω νατα χασω τα κιλα που 9ελω...τουλαχιστον 4 για αρχη...οσο αφορα τουσ ψυχολογουσ εν 9ελω να παω..ειχα κανει παλια μια συνεδρια ομωσ γ κατι εντελωσ διαφορετικο...και δεν μπορω να τουσ μιλησω...με πιανουν τα κλαματα και ουτε τ στομα εν μπορω να ανοι3ω...το πρωι εν πειναω κα9ολου γυρναω απο τ σχολειο και πινω εναν καφε και ηρεμω... εχω αγχω9ει και με αυτεσ τισ κωλοε3ετασεισ!!! πιεζομαι απο παντου κ το τελευταιο πραγμα π 9ελω τρα ειναι να ανεβει η ζυγαρια μου!!

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> αποφευγω να τρωω γιατι το βραδυνο ειναι αχριστο νομιζω..γιατι να φαω ενω εν 9α χρειαστω ενεργεια? 9α κοιμη9ω δεν 9α σκαψω...εχω πολλα νευρα οντωσ... και συναισ9ηματικες μεταπτωσεισ..δεν αντεχω αλλο!! 9ελω απλα να χασω κιλα..τοσο παραλογο ειναι..?


 ειδες που το βρηκα.. στο πα εγω εχω παρατηρισει τη δικη μου καθε φορα που κανει διαιτες εχει νευρα πολα μπωρεις να φας κατι ενα φρουτο πχ κατι ναι αλλα αν ειναι να εχεις πολα νευρα να κλαις οπως γραφεις τι να το κανεις?

----------


## swaggy97

δεν εχω νευρα λογω διαιτασ...εγω νευρα ε3αιτιασ των κιλων μου!!! επειδη κουβαλαω ολο αυτο το βαροσ πανω μου!!! για αυτο εχω νευρα!!! γτ ειμ χοντρη!! γτ αυτο νοιω9ω..!! χοντρη...

----------


## mpliki

δε φανταζεσαι ποσο με στεναχωρεις..κι εγω πρωτη φορα που πηγα σε ψυχολογο,εβαλα τα κλαμματα,ενιωσα εγκλωβισμενη και δε μπορεσα να μιλησω,μετα ομως σιγα σιγα αρχισα να κουβεντιαζω,καμια φορα περι ανεμων και υδατων,καμια φορα γυρναγε η κουβεντα απο μονη της σε σοβαρα ζητηματα..οπως και να χει δε θελω να σε πιεσω ακομα και πισω απο την οθονη του υπολογιστη, όμως δε γίνεται..αυτο που κανεις στον εαυτο σου ειναι καταστροφικο,ειναι φοβερο,έχεις όλη σου τη ζωη μπροστα, ασχετα απο ανεργιες,φασισμους,κρισεις , έχεις την ευκαιρια να κανεις τη δικη σου ζωη,όμως μη τη ξεκινας με τοσο λαθος τροπο, αυτη η ζυγαρια,είναι απλως ενα μηχανημα με νουμερα, δηλαδη αν σου φερνα μια δικη μου ζυγαρια και σ'εδειχνε 42 κιλα,ενω στο καθρεφτη θα σουνα ιδια με τωρα,θα νιωθες καλυτερα; γιατι βαζεις τετοια σκληρα στανταρντ στον εαυτο σου; έχεις φίλους,ενδιαφεροντα,ζωη; αν ναι εισαι πολυ τυχερη,και θα πρεπε να αφοσιωθεις εκει, αυτη η γαμημενη ζυγαρια θα πρεπε να μπει στον καδο απορριματων. προσπαθησε να αποσπασεις τη προσοχη σου με αλλα ενδιαφεροντα,που ειμαι σιγουρη πως εχεις,παλεψε το! ειναι κριμα,όλη σου η ζωουλα δεν αξιζει αυτα τα στερεοτυπικα κιλα που θες να φτασεις!

----------


## mpliki

χοντρη;;; χοντρη;; εγω τι ειμαι δηλαδη; 166 και 62 κιλα; κητος; να πεθάνω; που ναι πασχω και απο καταθλιψη,ομως οχι λογω των κιλων ρε γαμωτο. Δε στο παιζω εξυπναδα, σκατα τα χω κανει κι εγω, ομως αντικειμενικα να το δεις εισαι αδυνατουλα κι ειναι αθλιος ο λογος που βασανιζεις το κεφαλακι σου!

----------


## swaggy97

το θεμα οντωσ εν ειναι ο αρι9μοσ...αλλα το πωσ δειχνω στα ματια μου!! και λεω στ ματια μ γιατι οι αλλοι μπορει να μ λενε οτι ειμ αδυνατη και βλακιεσ..αλλα εγ εν το βλεπω..γτ αυτοι τ λενε απο καλη καρδια επειδη ειναι φιλοι μ και με αγαπανε οπωσ και ν εχει..αλλα εγ εν νοιω9ω ομορφα..με λιγοτερα κιλα 9α εννοιω9α σιγουρα πιο ομορφα..εν παραμελω διαβασμα κλπ αλλα αυτη η ιδεαγ να χασω κιλα μ εχει αρρωστησει τ μυαλο!!

----------


## Lacrymosa

> δεν εχω νευρα λογω διαιτασ...εγω νευρα ε3αιτιασ των κιλων μου!!! επειδη κουβαλαω ολο αυτο το βαροσ πανω μου!!! για αυτο εχω νευρα!!! γτ ειμ χοντρη!! γτ αυτο νοιω9ω..!! χοντρη...


Ακουσε με λιγο...
Εγω σε καταλαβαινω..
Συμμεριζομαι το αγχος σου...
Εχω περασει ανορεξια, εχω νοσηλευτει και γι αυτο κ ξερω..
Εχω ασχοληθει με αθλητισμο σε αγωνιστικο επιπεδο, κυριως με κολυμβηση κ με βολει..
Ξερω πως νοιωθει ενα ατομο..
Εχω φαει φρικη απο τις πανελληνιες για να στοχευσω καπου, το αγχος τοτε με διελυσε..
Ξερω πως ειναι.. Κι εμενα η χρονια μου της 3ης λυκειου ηταν η χειροτερη, ειχε ολα οσα προανεφερα..
Το πως καταφερα με ολα αυτα κ εγραψα κ περασα, ενας Θεος το ξερει (αν υπαρχει :PP)
Τις ιδιες ανησυχιες κ εμμονες ειχα κ εχω...
Πιστευω πρεπει να μιλησεις στους γονεις σε πρωτη φαση.. (γενικα τι σχεση εχετε?) κ σε δευτερη να απευθυνθεις σε ψυχολογο ειδικευμενο στις διαταραχες προσληψης τροφης..
Το θεμα σου δν ειναι αν θα φας για πρωι αυγο η μαρμελαδα, η αν κοιμηθεις νηστικη η οχι...
Η αν περπατησεις ενα χιλιομετρο κ δν περπατησεις δυο..
ΑΛΛΟ και ΑΛΛΟΥ ειναι το θεμα σου...
Οι ωχαδερφισμοι τυπου ''εγω που ειμαι περισσοτερα'' τι να πω, δν εχουν απολυτως καμια χρηστικη αξια... μ θυμιζει το ανεκδοτο με τα παιδακια απο την Αφρικη.. η για να το θεσω αλλιως? εσυ εισαι 1.60 και 48 κιλα, τι να πω εγω π ειμαι 1.50 και 58 κιλα (δν ειμαι εγω, παραδειγμα λεω), κ με βαση αυτον τι να πει ο αλλος π εχει χρονια καρδιαγγειακη νοσο, και σιγα την καρδιακη νοσο τι να πει ο αλλος π εχει καρκινο, κ ποιος καρκινος μωρε εδω τα παιδακια στην Αφρικη πεθαινουν, ποια Αφρικη ρε στον Ισραηλ πεφτουν πυρηνικες βομβες!
Ε ειναι για γελια ενταξει! Για να λες κατι πρεπει κ να χεις βιωματικο, οχι οτι διαβασες στα βιβλια! Κι εγω μπορω να σου περιγραψω τα εξαρτηματα ενος ελικοπτερου γιατι εχω διαβασει βιβλια γι αυτο, αλλα αν με ανεβασεις να το πιλοταρω, πιθανον (σιγουρα δλδ) να το ριξω!

----------


## mpliki

λακρυ..το χω βιωσει σε κοντινο μου ατομο και γνωριζω πως ενω μπορει να ειναι σκιαχτρο στα ματια μου,στον καθρεφτη βλεπει μια χοντρη κοπελα,δε χρειαζοταν να δωσεις τετοιες διαστασεις στο σχολιο μου..οπως και να χει πρεπει πρωτα να θελησει να βοηθηθει,να θελησει με δικη της ευθυνη να απευθυνθει σε εναν ειδικο στις διατροφικες διαταραχες..αλλιως μια τρυπα στο νερο ο,τι και να λεμε

----------


## swaggy97

ο καθενασ νοιω9ει διαφορετικα με τα κιλα του..και μπορω εστω και λιγο ν σ καταλαβω ( για την κατα9ληψη μιλαω) εχω περασει κ εγ αντιστοιχα πραγματα ειχα φτασει στ σημειο να χαρακω9ω ειχα χασει τον εαυτο μου..αλλα μ περασε...

----------


## Lacrymosa

Μα δν εχει ανορεξια , τουλαχιστον νευρικη ανορεξια! (κατα την αποψη μ, αναγκαζομαι να το λεω σε καθε προταση αυτο τεσπα)
1.61 υψος με 48 κιλα δν μπορει με την καμια κυβερνηση να ειναι ανορεξια!
οι εμμονες ειναι αλλο πραγμα κ οι φρικες!
επισης στην ανορεξια και στην βουλιμια υπαρχουν και οι μεθοδοι εμτ, κθρτκ, τα οποια δν κανει!
τα κιλα μια χαρα ειναι για το υψος της!
εγω οταν περσυ σταματησα το ρισπερνταλ κ εχασα παρα πολλα κιλα, πηγα 47 (παρακατω δν μπορεσα, τωρα ειμαι 55) με υψος 1.65!
δλδ τι ειχα κι εγω? ανορεξια?
επισης αλλο ανορεξια αλλο νευρικη ανορεξια...
καποιος π κανει πχ χημειοθεραπειες κ φτανει να ζυγιζει 40 κιλα, μπορει να εχει ανορεξια, δν εχει ομως ΝΕΥΡΙΚΗ ανορεξια!
επειτα αν συμμετεχει σε ομαδες σε αγωνιστικο επιπεδο, οπου ο προπονητης θελει να δειχνει οτι η ομαδα ειναι δυνατη, σημειωνει νικες κτλ, αν διαπιστωσει οτι μια κοπελα μια τρωει μια δν τρωει, μια ζαλιζεται κ δν βγαζει το χρονο σωστα κτλ, τι νομιζεις θα κανει? θα την αντικαταστησει απλα!

----------


## swaggy97

τα παιδακι στην Αφρικη στην Αι9ιοπια κλπ εχουν τ δικα τουσ προβληματα οπωσ κ ολοσ ο κοσμοσ...αλλα αυτο με τα κιλα ειν ψυχοφ9ορο!! δεν 9ελω να γινω ανορε3ικη..απλα να χασω μερικα κιλα ζηταω..με τουσ γονεισ μ μια χαρα σχεσεισ εχουμε αλλα εν μπορω να τουσ μιλαω γ τ κιλα μ γτ με πιεζουν να φαω..παλιοτερα π ειχα κανει κατι αντιστοιχο εν ετρωγα τιποτα παραμονο ενα τοσο δα μικρο τοστακι με τυρι και μ ηταν πολυ για καμια εβδομαδα με πηγαν σ διατροφολογο και εκει εβαλα κιλα!! με παχυνε...μετα εχασα την μπαλα και πηρα κιλα περισσοτερα ειχα φτασει 52!!! και μετα επεσα στα 47 και ανεβηκα 48 και γενικα ειχα τετοια 9εματα..μια ετρωγα πολυ και μια κα9ολου σχεδον..και τρα αυτο πα9αινω..

----------


## mpliki

σιγουρα,δε μπορω να σε πεισω με τη καμια πως εισαι αδυνατη(ποσο μαλλον οταν δεν σ'εχω δει θα μου πεις,αλλα και να σ'εβλεπα θα πιστευες και παλι πως σου λεω ψεμματα), όμως αφου κι η ίδια αντιλαμβανεσαι εστω κι ελαχιστα πως υπαρχει προβλημα,πρεπει να το παρεις αποφαση και να το λυσεις. Πραγματικα ειμαι σε δυσκολη θεση, γιατι ο,τι και να σου πω αυτη τη στιγμη,σκορπιες λεξεις..το μονο που θα εβλεπες ως βοηθεια,φανταζομαι,θα ηταν να σου προτεινα εναν ευκολο τροπο να φτασεις στον επιθυμητο αριθμο 42..σωστα; δεν ειναι αυτη η λυση,δεν το βρισκω φυσιολογικο,το βρισκω κακό και σκληρο για τον οργανισμό σου. Επιμένω ρε συ...αλλού είναι το πρόβλημα,αλλού πρεπει να απευθυνθεις.

----------


## mpliki

δεν υπαρχει ζητημα ανορεξιας εδω..υπαρχει θεμα εμμονης με τον κινδυνο μιας επικειμενης ανορεξιας.

----------


## swaggy97

ναι ετσι ειναι..αν μπορουσε καποιοσ να μ πει πσ να φτασω τον στοχο μου τα 42 κιλα η εστω πσ να χασω εστω και 3 κιλα 9α ημουν ευχαριστημενη..και παλι 9α ημουν σ φυσιολογικα πλαισια και 9α εννοιω9α κ πιο ομορφα κα9ε φορα π κοιταω τ σωμα μ...

----------


## Lacrymosa

42 κιλα δν ειναι υγιης στοχος ρε συ! 
αμα ειχες υψος 1.50 να το δεχομουν! (αν κ δν νομιζω υπαρχουν τοσο κοντες κοπελες)
πλακα κανεις? αυτο δν ειναι σωστος στοχος!
κ να σου πω κ κατι απο την εμπειρια μου?
εχω υπαρξει και 35 κιλα και 45 και 55 και 65 (το ανωτερο περσυ)
Και στις 4 αυτες φασεις το ΙΔΙΟ ΣΚΑΤΑ ενιωθα.
αληθεια σ λεω.
ελεγα ''θα χασω τα κιλα κ θα αισθανθω καλυτερα''
εμ ελα π δν πηγαινε ετσι.
στο κατωτερο οριο κ στο ανωτερο αντιστοιχα π εφτασα, η ψυχολογια μ ηταν η ιδια :
ΑΠΑΙΣΙΑ και ΜΙΣΟΣ για το σωμα μου. εβλεπα παντου παχος.
αλλα πραγματα ειναι αυτα π πρεπει να ''βγαλεις'' κ να ''βαλεις'', να ''χασεις'' ή να ''προσλαβεις'', κ οχι τα κιλα!
απλα εκει εκδηλωνεται :)

----------


## swaggy97

και οταν σ εκαναν κοπλιμεντα οτι αδυνατισεσ..? εν εννοιω9εσ ευχαριστημενη..? ευτυχισμενη..? οτι μπορουσεσ να ελεν3εισ το τερασ απο μεσα σ π σ φωναζε να φασ την κα9ε λιχουδια και εσυ μπορουσεσ να αντιστα9εισ..? που οι αλλοι εβλεπαν το σωμα σ κ η9ελαν κατι αντιστοιχο..? δεν μιλαω φυσικα γ τα 35 κιλα... δεν αισ9ανοσουν ομορφα με τον εαυτο σ? εστω οταν ακουγεσ αυτα τα κοπλιμεντα...ασχετο με την αρρωστια γτ σιγουρα οταν ησουν μονη σ υπεφερεσ..αλλα δεν εννοιω9εσ ωραια π οι αλλοι 9αυμαζαν το κορμι σ και εν σ κοροιδευαν? που δεν σ εδειχναν με το δαχτυλο γ να σ πουν χοντρη?

----------


## Lacrymosa

γενικα δν μ αρεσει να μ κανουν κοπλιμεντα, ερχομαι σε δυσκολη θεση, πολλες φορες νομιζω οτι με δουλευουν κιολας ή το λεν ειρωνικα ή κρυβεται κατι αλλο απο πισω..
πχ οταν μ λεγαν φιλες μ οτι αδυνατισες, ελεγα ''ευχαριστω'' αλλα εκνευριζομουν κ λεω ωχ γαμωτο το προσεξαν, δλδ για να σου δωσω να καταλαβεις ηθελα να ειμαι αορατη, να μν ασχολειται κανεις αν αδυνατισα η παχυνα
στην πορεια των χρονων κ των εξελιξεων διαπιστωσα οτι πραγματι κανεις δν ασχολιοταν, κ ηταν απλα ιδεα μου
ειχα μεγαλοποιησει στο μυαλο μ το θεμα αυτο, το ειχα αναγαγει σε μειζον θεμα της ημερησιας διαταξης ας πουμε
στα 35 κιλα ακουσα κ παλι καποια πραγματα, του τυπου σκελετος κ σκιαχτρο, αλλα σκεφτομουνα οτι απο τη ζηλια τους τα λενε
μαλιστα οταν μια φιλη μ μου ειπε οτι αδυνατισες υπερβολικα κ προσεχε, ειπα οκ αλλα απο μεσα μ σκεφτηκα ''ποιος την χεζει μωρε την καημενη, αδιαφορω απλα''
αλλα να ξερεις οτι οσο αδιαφορεις εσυ, κ οι αλλοι θα αδιαφορουν για σενα
ειναι αυτο π ελεγα κ σε ενα αλλο θεμα, μην περιμενεις κανεναν σωτηρα να σε σωσει..μην περιμενεις απο τους αλλους ουτε να τρεξουν, ουτε να λυπηθουνε, ουτε ουτε.. το προβλημα του ο καθενας μονος του οφειλει να το αντιμετωπιζει.. ακομα κ αν σου σταθει διπλα σαν γονιος καποιος, δν ειναι μπλουζα να στο τραβηξει να φυγει, εσενα ταλαιπωρει παραυτα..

Αυτα κ παω για νανι, καλη δυναμη κ παλεψε το ετσι? G'night! :)

----------


## swaggy97

σε ευχαριστω πολυ για τισ συμβουλεσ σου..9α προσπα9ησω να τ βγαλω απο τ μυαλο μ οσο ειναι δυνατον...:)) καληνυχτα :)))

----------

